# 1 2014       . ?
,   =   2   120,  4    1...

     ? -  ?

----------



----------


## tours_buh

.
 ++.        :    .
  ,  :   2.5.1   6 .
  -   .

----------


## Guta

.   .     .  ,   . .  .      . .

----------


## Guta

2.5.1.,       ""   . ,    ++   .

----------


## tours_buh

, .    ,      (    ),     1     120 .

----------

*tours_buh*,     ,      ...    4    ...  :

1.    1   -     120   2



> !!! ,      1-  2014 ,   .     2- .2014  120 .


2.    2   120 -    _4    120
      ,     .17 212- _4  !

3. ,    _4    ...   6 (  )    ...  -9000,    7 (    )    0, ..   ...
 :



> 1   
>  4. .    2014.        :  . 1 .         6.


      ... ,   500,          500...

     ...     ,  0 ( .  )   -9000 ( )

        -        1         ... )

----------

> ,   =   2   120,  4    1...
> 
>      ? -  ?


 .     )       ,              .        ,    ,        .

----------

...   () .  / "  "

 15  ...

----------


## tours_buh

[         -        1         ... ]

) 
:
     (  120)
.  1

----------

4 ?

----------


## Boobean

.     0,     ,         ,

----------


## tours_buh

, .

----------

*tours_buh*,       ?  6 ,   7  ?

----------


## Boobean

-       ,

----------

...   -             4-...

    ,     1     ...  - -      ...

----------


## tours_buh

,      -3
  -2014,  -
      -  110
    ,   -
     -  25,50

----------


## Boobean

...       ,

----------

*Boobean*,   :     ?

----------


## Boobean



----------

...      )

----------


## tours_buh

:Smilie:

----------

> [         -        1         ... ]
> 
> ) 
> :
>      (  120)
> .  1


         120   4      ?

----------

**,         ?    ,    .

----------

**, ... ...

----------

**, ...   ...   ...

----------

> ... ...


 , .      1 .,  .      ()     1 . ,   , ..  .        2 .       1 .   1 .    .  110       ,   120   (  )?     ?

----------

> , .      1 .,  .      ()     1 . ,   , ..  .        2 .       1 .   1 .    .  110       ,   120   (  )?     ?


      ,        110    120 (      ),             .     120            110,114,200  ..     .   ....           110      .
            ,     .....

----------

- ......

----------

""   2 .   1  6 ,    "" .  .      .

----------

> ""   2 .   1  6 ,    "" .  .      .


         ,    .....        , .      ,   ,     .     ,  ,         ,       ....

----------


## Boobean

,  .    , ..       .  110             1  - .  ,        120

----------

> 110             1


    ,     .

----------

6,6?  .

----------

> 1  6 ,    "" .


, .. 6.6. .  ,    "" 6.5.   6.6.      .

----------


## Boobean

-     :

 !



 4    .    CheckPFR  22.07.2014  :  1  4.  .7       .6.    .       ,    ,         .

----------

*Boobean*,    ,     :



> 17     24  2009 .  212- [ ]        4       .


    ... ,   ,            1 .

 , ,  ,    **   ...          999 ?

----------

.

----------

> [b]
> 
>     ... ,   ,            1 .
> 
>  , ,  ,    **   ...          999 ?


    -     1  2014 (     )     .     ,        ,            ....
     . ,     ,  ....

----------

> ,    .....        , .      ,   ,     .     ,  ,         ,       ....


  ,   ,      -   ((((   ,       -  .
         ?    .....

----------

2    1  ()?

----------

,         ...

    3

----------

,   ,      ,     .  ...

----------

3  )

----------

> *Boobean*,    ,     :
> 
>     ... ,   ,            1 .
> 
>  , ,  ,    **   ...          999 ?


       .          (((.

----------

1-   .   ( 6, 087-310). 

      4        .
  2.1     .      3 (  . ).
 18,  .  ,    3  4  2.1   200, 205, 210  215 -       .    204  214  .
    6  -   . ,  .6.6 . .   . 6   1 .
 .  .130 .1   .120        .

..      4,  .120 .1,  .2.5.2,  . .6 .6.6   . .6.

  ,  .

----------

.
        ,   .

     ,    -- (   )        5      ,        .
         ,            ,  ,   

  ,  ?

----------

> 1-   .


,  .      -    . ,         6  7  4 )

  ,        )

----------

,       ,   ,        ,   
"     
      .     .             .      . -           .       -1   ?

       .         3  120  1      .          16  14  4. ,   5   ,   2        3.

     6?

      -1       6.         2014 ,          2014 .       6.6,       .              2.5.2."

----------

, ,       .          ,

----------

,   ,   ,     ,        :
"      
      ,     .      ?

          :   .      ,    ,    .       ?

    2013 .

       .           6    .    . . . , ,     6.6.   6.6    .        -6-4   -6-5.           2.5.2."

----------

> ,       ,   ,        ,   
> "     
>       .     .             .      . -           .       -1   ?
> 
>        .         3  120  1      .          16  14  4. ,   5   ,   2        3.
> 
>      6?
> 
>       -1       6.         2014 ,          2014 .       6.6,       .              2.5.2."


  ))))

----------

